# campfire pizza



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have a knack for keeping the campfire just right, then you can probably make your pizza over the open fire.

Since your dough is probably not going to rise outside of an oven, it is best to start with a pre-baked oven crust from the store or one you have made the night before yourself if you have an inside oven.

Better yet, bake your crusts at home, freeze them and bring them along.

So that you don't lose your pizza in the fire and to help prevent it from burning, use a large frying pan and spread your crust in the pan.

Add your sauce and toppings such as vegetables, meats and cheeses. If using hamburger or sausage or bacon, make sure the meats are cooked first before placing on pizza.

Place some aluminum foil over the top of the pan or use a flat lid type object so that heat is kept inside. Add some hot coals to the lid as well.

Keep a close eye on the pizza so it doesn't burn and when everything is hot and melted, remove the pan from the fire.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, makes me want to go home and make a campfire, just to try this. If it wasn't 19 degrees outside right now, I think I would.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

What a nice name - "Campfire Pizza". I'll tell you right now that my girls would eat this. They love pizza. I usually make a DiGiorno Pizza for them at home. We have a pizza pan that is seasoned. I usually put extra mozzarella cheese on it. I eat an organic salad with spinach, carrots, 3 or4 pepperoni slices, and mozzarella cheese.


----------

